# Fenstergröße



## LoCo (25. Jan 2006)

Huhu,

ich wurde gerne wissen wie ich eine Internet Seite die Größe definieren kann, wenn die Seite geöffnet wird. Also nicht über einen Link sondern wenn ich die html Seite doppelklicke. Die Seite befindet sich Lokal auf meinem Rechner.

Im Selfhtml hatte ich leider kein Erfolg und auf diese Forum habe ich schon die Suchfunktion genutzt, ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Sky (25. Jan 2006)

hast Du mal geschaut, wie man dies mittels 'window.open' (java-script) machen kann?

damit gehts !


----------



## bummerland (25. Jan 2006)

LoCo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also nicht über einen Link sondern wenn ich die html Seite doppelklicke. Die Seite befindet sich Lokal auf meinem Rechner.



Ich denke, das ist nicht möglich. Es öffnet sich ja der Standard-Browser und der nimmt doch meist die Position ein, die er beim letzten Mal hatte oder?


----------



## LoCo (25. Jan 2006)

Danke, für die rasche Antwort.  :toll:  :toll: 

Ich wurde gerne wissen ob man die Symbolleiste: Links, Adressleiste und Standardfläche verstecken könnte oder ganz verschwinden lassen.

PS: Habe diesen Skript benutzt, aber da wird es über ein Link geöffnen.

Ich möchtet es das es beim anklicken der Datei eine bestimmte größe hat.

<script type="text/javascript">
function FensterOeffnen (Adresse) {
  Fenster1 = window.open(Adresse, "Zweitfenster", "width=300,height=400,left=100,top=200");
  Fenster1.focus();
}
</script>


----------



## Sky (25. Jan 2006)

Steht an gleicher stelle im SELFHTML.

Mit der Funktion 'onLoad' (im TAG body) kannst Du es schaffen, dass dein Script ausgeführt wird, wenn Du die Seite läd's.


----------



## Guest (25. Jan 2006)

Kann mir jemand schreiben, wie ich bei Internet Explorer die drei Symbolleiste verstecken oder entfernen kann.?

Ist das über java möglich?


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Jan 2006)

Arg mit Java geht das nicht, aber das dürfte dich kaum interessieren, weil du überhaupt nichsts mit Java machst!

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## Guest (25. Jan 2006)

Ja aber es ist nicht möglich die Symbolleisten von Internet Explorer zu verstecken.???


----------



## Sky (26. Jan 2006)

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open

z.B.:
status yes|no
menubar yes|no
location yes|no
toolbar yes|no

geht alles beim Internet Explorer.... !


----------

